# VM Player?



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

Need a little help..
I got some errors trying to install VM Player using the Package Manager..
It was going fine then it hit a (as in one) error and continued then it hit some more and closed, but I don't know if it will effect it? I can still start up the VM Player through the Applications menu.. So what do you guys think.. Is there a log I can paste for you to look at?

Also I am wanting to set up a Virtual Machine I guess? I want to get it to where I can run Windows 2000 through Ubuntu as a Virtual Server I guess lol.. I have no idea what I am doing, but I have some things I wish to host that can only be run in windows.. Any help guys?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, :wave:

What were the errors you were getting? Try installing it through the console.

```
sudo apt-get install [I]packagename[/I]
```
Post the error returned.


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

Good good, geniuses!
Ok here is what it shows me:


> [email protected]:~$ sudo apt-get install vmware-player
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> Reading state information... Done
> ...


Notice the 3 failed parts near the bottom..


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok so I need some information from you guys,
I am apparently still able to run the VMPlayer and it seems to be working ok, but I would still like to know what the errors mean, but anyways.. I went to http://www.easyvmx.com/ and set up a virtual machine file.. I loaded it in the player and it started my disc Windows 2000 pro install, is that how it is supposed to be done?

**EDIT**
Also whenever I go install other packages or remove them it tries to continue the failed part of the VMPlayer install..
Here is the error it throws at me after it aborts..


> E: vmware-player: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

This is how to generally fix package break errors:

```
sudo apt-get -f install
sudo dpkg --configure -a
sudo apt-get update
```
But it looks like you got it going OK. Also, clean up unneeded dependencies to free disk space:

```
sudo apt-get autoclean
sudo apt-get update
```
And when you remove a package, use this command instead of the normal remove command to clean up dependencies:

```
sudo apt-get autoremove [I]packagename[/I]
```

For installing Windows 2000, you can do that. You can also do it from an ISO of the disk on the hard drive. I haven't used VMWare in a little while and don't have access to it here, so I can't check unfortunately how to do the specific steps. If you need specifics, hopefully someone else will jump in and provide them.


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

ok well I figured I would uninstall it and try it again lol, here is what is shows me when I uninstall it:


> [email protected]:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove vmware-player
> Password:
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> ...


Some more failed messages lol..
No matter what I install or uninstall it keeps trying to finish configuring the VMPlayer.. and since it always fails it's never ending!
I can't uninstall the VMPlayer, but I can't remove it either lol..


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Try the first set of commands I posted. Then try and autoremove, and then reinstall.


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

Nope, still fails and wont continue.. Is there anyway to clean it out so it quits trying to install it?
I can run VMPlayer fine without it finishing obviously lol, but I would like to fix it..
The thing is I can't reinstall it until I uninstall it, which isn't working lol..


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

OK, time for some extreme measures. This is something I had to deal with in Kubuntu Edgy:


```
sudo gedit /usr/bin/pycentral
```
(If you are running KDE like me, use kedit instead of gedit)

Find this in the text:

```
if not self.version_field:
            raise PyCentralError, "package has no field Python-Version"
```
Change so it looks like this:

```
if not self.version_field:
            self.version_field = "current" #            raise PyCentralError, "package has no field Python-Version"
```
Then do this:

```
sudo aptitude install vmware-player
```
Then change the section of the file you modified back to the way it was:

```
if not self.version_field:
            raise PyCentralError, "package has no field Python-Version"
```


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

nope.. still giving me the same thing, tries to finish the install and fails same as what I posted before ..


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

I would try installing vmware server...then you wouldn't need to use easyvmx either.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

to remove what you currently have, reboot in single user (recovery mode) and run this:
apt-get remove vmware-player


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

And remember you have to run it with superuser privileges.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

TheMatt said:


> And remember you have to run it with superuser privileges.


oh yes ty Matt:smile:


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok well websites aren't loading right in firefox right now so let me reboot real quick,,

How would I do what you said?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

once you're in recovery mode, open a terminal and do this:

```
su apt-get remove vmware-player
```
or sudo instead of su, I can't remember for ubuntu


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

I think both work, and I know how to do that lol.. I mean how to I boot it in recovery mode?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You select it from the GRUB menu. There will be "(Recovery mode)" next to one of the versions of the kernel you use.


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

Awesome about to shut off the computer and try that, I will be back to let you know how it goes..


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok awesome that took care of removing the VMPlayer, I would actually prefer to use the server version, here is what I get when I try to install it though lol:


> If you installed it from the VMware website, please remove it by running vmware-uninstall.pl before proceeding.
> 
> If it was installed through Ubuntu, you must purge (completely remove) the old package.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

are you trying to install it through synaptic?


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah, should I not?
this is what I got from the terminal:


> [email protected]:~$ sudo apt-get install vmware-server
> Password:
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> ...


it also told me the same thing as synaptic did


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Try this:

```
apt-get --purge remove vmware-server
```


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

did you mean remove vmware-player?
if so here is what it gave me..


> [email protected]:~$ sudo apt-get --purge remove vmware-player
> Password:
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> ...


I tried doing remove vmware-server as well, both gave me the same..
and I still get the needs to be purged message


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

I'd download vmware server from vmware.com, get a activation code (free) and compile it from source.


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

k I will try that then


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

Nope.. Here is what I get when I try it like that..


> [email protected]:/tmp/vmware-server-distrib# ./vmware-install.pl
> A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
> 
> Failure
> ...


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

```
sudo apt-get --purge remove vmware-player
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
sudo apt-get install vmware-server
```
I'm not convinced that vmware-player was properly removed.


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

Ran all three commands and still nothing, here is all three commands and their results:


> [email protected]:~$ sudo apt-get --purge remove vmware-player
> Password:
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> ...


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

*sigh* you guys are never going to believe this! I went into synaptic and clicked mark for complete removal, and it told me a folder was not empty so it could not remove it.. so I deleted the folder and the VMware Server installed!
The only thing that failed to start was the Virtual Ethernet, any ideas there?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Do you see the Daemon listed in the services manager (sorry, I forget where it is in GNOME)?


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

umm what lol?
Also how do I edit like the preferences and things in the server? I tried to mod the amount of memory it uses cause it's set kind of high, but it told me I don't have permission to do it..


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Did you run it as a super user?

In KDE, I go to KControl > KDE Components > Services and it lists all the daemons as well as has controls to stop/start them. Look around for a "Daemon manager" or "Service manager"


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

No idea what you are talking about lol..
I can't seem to get the internet working on my virtual machine, how do I do that?
Does it have something to do with the virtual ethernet not starting?


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Iomega0318 said:


> No idea what you are talking about lol..
> I can't seem to get the internet working on my virtual machine, how do I do that?
> Does it have something to do with the virtual ethernet not starting?


On my virtual machine I had to first create a network connection, then on vmserver I chose (i believe it is called) vmeth0 (I will have to double check when I get home, but it was obvious it was the virtual connection), then the internet worked. I haven't read through this entire thread, only replying to this quote. I believe I also chose NAT for the connection, but will have to double check this as well. This was on PCLinuxOS.


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

K I will test that out, and right now kin that is my only problem left


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

I will get you more info when I get home. I did not bring my laptop to work today. :4-dontkno


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

It's cool, I will experiment in a bit and see if what you said will work


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Ok, on the virtual machine (xp pro) I setup a network connection, having it to obtain the ip address and dns automatically. On vmserver the network interface is using /dev/vmnet0 for the network connection, and is set to NAT. This is set by going to VM, settings. Hope this helps.


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

Kind of, what type of connection did you set up though?
And it is already using NAT


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Are you talking about on the virtual machine (xp)? Start, control panel, network connections, new connection wizard, connect to the internet, then choose the options that allow connection to the internet. When I installed xp as a virtual machine no network connection showed up. If you already have one listed there just use that. Just have it to obtain ip and dns automatically.


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

Can't seem to get it to work..


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

What happens? Any messages?


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

Nope, just can't seem to set up a connection in Windows XP, all the connection types don't just allow you to set it up without any information..


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Tell me what you are doing, list the steps.


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

Well I just go to the "Network Connections" the click set up new connection, but no matter what you select it requires some sort of set up.. i.e password, username, ISP, ect..


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

You are talking in the virutal machine, right? In network connections click create a new connection, connection to the internet, setup my connection manually,connection using broadband that is always on, finish. Then right click on the connection it creates, click properties, double click internet protocol (tcp/ip), select obtain an ip address automatically, then select obtain dns server address automatically.


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

See that is one connection I tried, except for Windows XP Home it does not create a connection, it just finishes and exits.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Restart xp.


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

I have, it shows no connections lol..


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

There is no network connection icon in control panel, network connections?


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

Nope, none whatsoever


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Is the "Network Connections" service started?


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

I am pretty sure it is, I can create connections in Windows XP, they just don't connect to anything lol..


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Do you see any VMWare network adapters in device manager?


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

It shows under "other devices" an ethernet controller with a yellow question mark and exclamation point, so I am guessing it is not installed correct? could that be the reason why it's not working?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Right click on it and select *Update Driver* and then go through the Add New Hardware wizard. 

In the first screen, select the option that applies to you.

In the second screen, select the second option saying you want to install from a specific location.

In the third screen, clear the first box and put a check in the second box. For the location, select C:\WINDOWS\inf. If you don't see this folder, be sure hidden files are shown.

Have it scan for a driver. It Windows has one (which it should), then it will find it.


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

It can't find a driver for it..


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Ok, I got a little confused. You said you can create connections, but there are no connections. Do you mean that you go through all the steps and nothing shows up? Also, go ahead and run vmware tools on xp if you haven't already.


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

vmware tools is already installed,
when you go through the connection setup and click broadband that is always connected it does not create a connection for it, it assumes it is already connected and does not need to be set up and therefore does not create a connection, any other type of connection you try to set up requires some sort of set up, i.e number to dial, username, password, ISP, ect..

**EDIT**
Also right now the way I connect to the internet on my Ubuntu Desktop is a wireless internet connection, if that helps any?


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Hmm, that is interesting. I haven't read this entire thread, so save me some time. Did you have problems installing xp on virtualserver. And, I have been assuming for some reason that you are using server. Are you?


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

I was using vmware player and it messed up so they helped me uninstall it, then helped me install vmware server, I had no problem setting up the vitual machine and installing/running Windows XP, only thing now is it's not connecting to the net 

also, the server installed with no problems at all


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

What is the network connection set to in vmserver? It should be something like vm0.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

There won't be a network connection adapter in Control Panel unless the system can pick up a network connection that you have manually setup. It's probably because when you installed the virtual machine, it was configured for no internet connection.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Kalim said:


> There won't be a network connection adapter in Control Panel unless the system can pick up a network connection that you have manually setup. It's probably because when you installed the virtual machine, it was configured for no internet connection.


If you did do it this way, Iomega, you are going to have to re-install xp.


----------

